# Nicole Scherzinger vs. Marlene Lufen vs. Alexandra Neldel



## PackerGermany (28 Mai 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass starte ich meine Umfrage nochmals.

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-allgemein/362967-marlene-lufen-vs-nicole-scherzinger-1x.html

Wem steht das Kleid (bzw. Oberteil) besser.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

Ganz klar der Marlene :thumbup:


----------



## Suedoldenburger (29 Mai 2016)

Marlene natürlich - und sie hat noch einen Vorteil, denn sie ist die Schönste von allen, was auch bestimmt dadurch so ist, weil sie ihre Natürlichkeit behalten hat. TOP Frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Mai 2016)

Marlene sieht besser aus.


----------



## frank63 (29 Mai 2016)

Marlene Lufen!


----------



## Cav (29 Mai 2016)

Marlene Lufen :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Mai 2016)

Für mich ganz klar die Scherzinger.


----------



## mary jane (29 Mai 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar die Scherzinger.



aber ganz klar!


----------



## frankegerhard10 (17 Juni 2016)

Marlene ganz klar


----------



## wolfsblut (19 Juni 2016)

Marlene ist eh die allerbeste im Deutschen TV:thx::thumbup:thx2:klasse:


PackerGermany schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass starte ich meine Umfrage nochmals.
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-allgemein/362967-marlene-lufen-vs-nicole-scherzinger-1x.html
> 
> Wem steht das Kleid (bzw. Oberteil) besser.


----------



## wolfsblut (19 Juni 2016)

Marlene ist die beste:thx::thumbup::thx:


Cav schrieb:


> Marlene Lufen :thumbup:


----------



## nylonface64 (15 Juli 2016)

Natürlich Marlene :D


----------

